# Alexander Barboza - Lucas Martinez Quarta - German Conti



## antonio92 (21 Giugno 2017)

Terminato il campionato argentino (boca campione ), vi segnalo i 3 migliori difensori centrali, che promettono davvero bene.

Alexander Barboza : argentino classe 1995, stagione ottima al defensa y iusticia (miglior difesa del campionato), ma di proprietà del river plate e scadenza nel 2018. Un gigante di 193 centimetri, robusto ma molto agile, fa davvero impressione vederlo in campo. Piede sinistro, è un difensore moderno, gli piace lanciare lungo per i compagni, provare fucilate da fuori area, protegge molto bene la palla e sa anche dribblare, molto forte anche di testa. Il mio preferito dei 3 (a marzo si parlava di un interessamento dello sporting lisbona).

Lucas Martinez Quarta : altro gioiello argentino del river plate, 1996, anche lui tipico centrale moderno, potrebbe fare tranquillamente in centrocampista coi piedi che si ritrova, ottima elevazione nonostante sia alto solo 183 cm, anche molto veloce, preciso nei tackle.

German Conti : argentino 1994, l' unico dei 3 che non era al debutto nella primera division, avendo già disputato un ottimo campionato anche l' anno scorso, forse per questo è il più maturo per l' europa (interessa a lazio e sampdoria a quanto pare ). Rispetto agli altri 2 è più un difensore vecchio stampo, non imposta la manovra, preferisce spazzare via senza fronzoli, molto bravo in marcatura, contrasti e anticipi.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Terminato il campionato argentino (boca campione ), vi segnalo i 3 migliori difensori centrali, che promettono davvero bene.
> 
> Alexander Barboza : argentino classe 1995, stagione ottima al defensa y iusticia (miglior difesa del campionato), ma di proprietà del river plate e scadenza nel 2018. Un gigante di 193 centimetri, robusto ma molto agile, fa davvero impressione vederlo in campo. Piede sinistro, è un difensore moderno, gli piace lanciare lungo per i compagni, provare fucilate da fuori area, protegge molto bene la palla e sa anche dribblare, molto forte anche di testa. Il mio preferito dei 3 (a marzo si parlava di un interessamento dello sporting lisbona).
> 
> ...



Juan Foyth dell'Estundiantes imho in prospettiva è il migliore. Tra l'altro pare interessi alla Roma.


----------



## antonio92 (21 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Juan Foyth dell'Estundiantes imho in prospettiva è il migliore. Tra l'altro pare interessi alla Roma.



Non l'ho inserito perché ha giocato pochissimo (6 presenze, ottimo rating in ogni caso), bisogna aspettare l'anno prossimo (ha 19 anni)


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

Martinez Quarta il mio favorito dei tre purtroppo ha dato doping positivo in una partita di coppa libertadores.



antonio92 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho inserito perché ha giocato pochissimo (6 presenze, ottimo rating in ogni caso), bisogna aspettare l'anno prossimo (ha 19 anni)



Cosa ne pensi di Alario?


----------



## antonio92 (22 Giugno 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Martinez Quarta il mio favorito dei tre purtroppo ha dato doping positivo in una partita di coppa libertadores.
> 
> 
> 
> Cosa ne pensi di Alario?



Mi sa che ormai ha fatto la fine di Leandro Damiao, non essendo più un giovanissimo chi pesca in quel mercato prende altro, anche se in una squadra di serie a tipo genoa, lazio o fiorentina ci potrebbe stare benissimo


----------



## antonio92 (22 Giugno 2017)

Peccato per quarta ho letto adesso, carriera finita? (Forse si becca solo qualche mese)


----------



## ralf (22 Giugno 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Peccato per quarta ho letto adesso, carriera finita? (Forse si becca solo qualche mese)



Anche Driussi e Mayada positivi.


----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)




----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)




----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)




----------

